# 50cm cube vivarium



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

It's really just a 19"x19"x20" viv but I feel fancier using centimeters. I just set this up a couple days ago. This guy was a replacement for my old tower viv I never posted on here but I had to set this beast up because every year the tower tank in the upstairs room would get blasted with heat during the summer and I'd have a big loss of plants. For this setup I put the tank downstairs to hopefully avoid that problem. Without further ado, here's my plant-only (unfortunately) setup.




























And of course the contents!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks great! Why no frogs?


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Looks really good. Do you plan on putting frogs in it. Its a great size (i think)


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Hope I didn't come off like a Dick with the (i think) I meet I personally feel it is a great size. A bunch of thumbs would be awesome in there.


----------



## petitpaume (Apr 10, 2013)

Curious about the dangling LED setup, how many and what kind of LED's have you got on that heatsink?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I's very nice. How are platystele and masdelvallia in this environment? How often do you mist? I tried Hypum cupressiforme without success in my first vivs.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

That is my dream tank! Well done!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the size, but that is a rather large fan for the viv


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Lol I agree about the fan I think a 40mm would be just fine. Still I love the viv.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Trickishleaf said:


> Looks great! Why no frogs?


Thanks! Just a poor student! 



frogwatcher said:


> Hope I didn't come off like a Dick with the (i think) I meet I personally feel it is a great size. A bunch of thumbs would be awesome in there.


Didn't sound like a dick! I just don't really want to have to get involved with insect cultures and such because I'm a student and I'm pretty busy so I don't want to have to deal with feeding. Plus I'm pretty poor 



petitpaume said:


> Curious about the dangling LED setup, how many and what kind of LED's have you got on that heatsink?


I've got 5 3w Cree LEDs on it. I had bought 6 because the buckpuck could run 6 but one was defective when I tested them.



rigel10 said:


> I's very nice. How are platystele and masdelvallia in this environment? How often do you mist? I tried Hypum cupressiforme without success in my first vivs.


Not sure! Very new setup. In the previous setup the air was very stagnant and there wasn't as much light and that caused the orchids to slowly put out new growth but the growth would die off and older leaves would die as well. In the old setup they had been slowly dying for months. I think they'll do better in this one! This hypnum is an experiment really. Found it cheap online and just wanted to see how it'd do.



TheCoop said:


> That is my dream tank! Well done!!!


Thanks man!



Julio said:


> love the size, but that is a rather large fan for the viv


No worries about the fan. It's actually really inefficient and slow  I have it pointed primarily at the orchids so they get some nice air circulation.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Thought you might say that and I fully understand. Having frogs is just as demanding as having kids kind of. (the whole need to easy everyday and all. Lol). either way. Even empty it looks enjoyable.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

frogwatcher said:


> Thought you might say that and I fully understand. Having frogs is just as demanding as having kids kind of. (the whole need to easy everyday and all. Lol). either way. Even empty it looks enjoyable.


And of course I plan on cramming in even more plants


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I *love* the planting ! 
finally a tank showing that even with minimal hardscape we can make beautiful vivs  

Looking forward to seeing the evolution...keep us updated plz....

Best regards,
Snake


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

snake54320 said:


> I *love* the planting !
> finally a tank showing that even with minimal hardscape we can make beautiful vivs
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the evolution...keep us updated plz....
> ...


Thanks bud!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Note: What I have labelled as Monstera obliqua might in fact be Monstera addansonii


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hows the mimosa publica doing? What's your experience with it?


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sea-Agg09 said:


> Hows the mimosa publica doing? What's your experience with it?


It grows well but it's not super pretty. Very lanky with a few bunches of leaves. It will survive and grow slowly but I can tell the conditions are not ideal for it. Make sure not to disturb roots. I've noticed they're very sensitive to root disturbances. I wouldn't be surprised if the ones I have in this terrarium will die because I had to uproot them from the old setup before the transfer.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think your viv is wasted without frogs. Break your piggy bank and pick a pair of thumbs or pums!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> I think your viv is wasted without frogs. Break your piggy bank and pick a pair of thumbs or pums!


I already break my piggy bank  just on orchids instead of frogs


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for nice colorful plants from Peru to put in this sucker? I'd like to keep the vivarium Peru-exclusive. Just a little fun collection fixation I have. There's not much room left on the background for mounting but the floor of the viv is pretty barren.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> I think your viv is wasted without frogs. Break your piggy bank and pick a pair of thumbs or pums!


I beg to differ!!! That is a great viv and is a work of art on its own!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

volcano23000 said:


> I beg to differ!!! That is a great viv and is a work of art on its own!


Hey thanks man! I'm glad people think it's nice.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

New additions:

Philodendron melanchrysum
Microgramma tecta

Soon to come: 

Philodendron tenue. I have this currently but it's huge and oddly shaped so I have to wait until it grows a bit so I can make a cutting.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

6/10 update. Added Philodendron tenue, Philodendron melanochrysum, and Microgramma tecta. Also epic, beautiful growth on Trichosalpinx orbicularis:

























Trichosalpinx orbicularis growth:








Microgramma tecta:


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

very nice, I always like seeing pics of others vivs.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks! I enjoy others' vivs as well.


----------



## LeoRamos (Jun 11, 2013)

It is nice the picture with numbers for knowing the plants!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats a really nice vivarium you have there fishman I really enjoyed this thread thanks!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

LeoRamos said:


> It is nice the picture with numbers for knowing the plants!


I couldn't agree more! I saw people doing that on pictures for aquarium design competitions and I loved it because it was very useful to have that information available for everyone to see.



Nicholas said:


> Thats a really nice vivarium you have there fishman I really enjoyed this thread thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Placed a small order from Ecuagenera because I had some store credit. Bought Epidendrum blepharoclinium and Pleurothallis acestrophylla. The Pleurothallis will be added to this terrarium but the Epidendrum will be for outside of the viv because it is far too large.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Strike the previous post, my Ecuagenera order ended up consisting of:

Epidendrum blepharoclinium
Pleurothallis acestrophylla
Dichaea anchoraelabia
Epidendrum geminiflorum
Restrepia brachypus

Pretty pumped to add the latter 4 to the cube. Can't wait for the order to come later in July.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Added Philodendron brandtianum, Anthurium balaoanum, Anthurium scandens, and Anthurium brevipeduculatum, and Microgramma lycopodioides. Might be overdoing it with these large aroids. This thing is getting out of hand. I suppose there'll be some natural competition for light and eventual die-off which will keep things orderly. It's kind of a mess right now. Monstera adansonii, Anthurium brevipeduculatum, and Philodendron tenue are all competing for light and Anthurium balaoanum and Anthurium scandens are doing the same. Here are some pics:


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

This tank looks fantastic. I think you'd better get started on a 500 cm cube for those aroids, though, ha ha.

Can you point out which one is the A. scandens? Is it at the middle left? I just started seed and am curious how it's going to work out.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Epiphile said:


> This tank looks fantastic. I think you'd better get started on a 500 cm cube for those aroids, though, ha ha.
> 
> Can you point out which one is the A. scandens? Is it at the middle left? I just started seed and am curious how it's going to work out.


It's the guy next to the arrow


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

So I ended up putting a pair of Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta" in here. Temporarily housing them for a local frogger while he's on vacation. I get to keep the offspring that are produced. Here's the pair:
Male:








Female:


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

This little bugger has been calling his butt off trying to get some Chazuta action


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Chazuta are so striking!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the tank! I'm glad your actually putting some frogs in haha. 
Buddy


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a really nice tank! I like how it is rimless, really makes it look more modern.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Trickishleaf said:


> Nice! Chazuta are so striking!


They really are! Until I actually had them in my hand I had never seen imitators in person. They're so vibrant it really caught me off guard.



Buddysfrogs said:


> I love the tank! I'm glad your actually putting some frogs in haha.
> Buddy


Me too! I hope they reproduce some more so I can get a little group going and maybe I can start to sell some (because dang I am broke as hell)



RibbidyReptiles said:


> That's a really nice tank! I like how it is rimless, really makes it look more modern.


Yeah! I had to redo my top because it really ruined the look at the beginning. It's much more slick and modern now. Believe it or not I got the huge tank for $30 on craigslist!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Would anyone mind giving me an opinion on this? I exchanged one of the pieces of wood in the viv because I need more plant growing space for orchids and other epiphytes but it's starting to look really busy in there and although my plants are my most important concern I don't want my display terrarium to look too full. Ignore the flatly cut face of the wood and the really dirty glass . I'll clean the glass later and the wood will be covered by an orchid later on. Does it look too busy with the new wood? Should I just put the old piece back in?

Before:









After:


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

personally i would worry about frogs climbing up in your fan and it kicking on. i had a similar setup but recently moved my fan to the lids center


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Adam R said:


> personally i would worry about frogs climbing up in your fan and it kicking on. i had a similar setup but recently moved my fan to the lids center


It's on 24/7. The mesh does a great job of keeping them out. They love to climb onto the fan when it's hot to get a bit more circulation than they would get otherwise.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, I may of missed it, but any insight on your background construction? What methods did you go about for this piece of art?


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nismo95 said:


> Hey, I may of missed it, but any insight on your background construction? What methods did you go about for this piece of art?


Anything in particular you'd like to know? The main thing I've done is made the background with clay/organic mixture. A lot of people bash clay as a background material but I love it and have never had a problem with it. Once it gets established it's a very good material to work with and is easy to sculpt however you want to


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

That was basically what I was curious about!! What is your misting schedule like?? I've always wanted orchids.. Also those resurrection ferns are hit and miss with me lol


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nismo95 said:


> That was basically what I was curious about!! What is your misting schedule like?? I've always wanted orchids.. Also those resurrection ferns are hit and miss with me lol


I mist about once every 2 days but if I have to open up the thing to do some maintenance or planting I'll mist because where I live it's pretty dry so the whole thing dries up pretty fast while I'm in there.

Oh yeah definitely, the resurrection ferns are hit and miss with everyone. You need to get a big portion and put it in and let it acclimate. A lot of the fronds die but once it gets accustomed to the new environment it'll start to grow. My pieces have started to put out new fronds finally.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad to see that you put frogs. Chazuta are very nice little frogs!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> Would anyone mind giving me an opinion on this? I exchanged one of the pieces of wood in the viv because I need more plant growing space for orchids and other epiphytes but it's starting to look really busy in there and although my plants are my most important concern I don't want my display terrarium to look too full. (...) Does it look too busy with the new wood? Should I just put the old piece back in?


I think it's even nicer now. 

If it looks to crowded it might be because there's to many plants. In a few weeks when the tank is nicely established you will be able to take out a few of the bigger plants and "aerate" the tank a little. Like this, the plants you chose will occupy some of the new space made when the other plants were taken out of the tank; instead of have 36 plants fighting for a dash of sunlight. 

But if ever a plant dies you should definitely use the leaves for the leaf litter. Having "half dead" and "dead" leaves will make your leaf litter look really naturalistic  

Nice frogs btw !

Regards,
Snake


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Glad to see that you put frogs. Chazuta are very nice little frogs!


Absolutely! They're really fantastic. The male calls constantly. I'm just a bit sad that they have produced much considering how much calling goes on. The female laid the other day but the eggs were bad unfortunately.



snake54320 said:


> I think it's even nicer now.
> 
> If it looks to crowded it might be because there's to many plants. In a few weeks when the tank is nicely established you will be able to take out a few of the bigger plants and "aerate" the tank a little. Like this, the plants you chose will occupy some of the new space made when the other plants were taken out of the tank; instead of have 36 plants fighting for a dash of sunlight.
> 
> ...


Yeah! That's what I was hoping for! But it seems like the only plant that has "died off" was the Philodendron melanochrysum and only one leaf died and there's still roots shooting out and new leaves are coming up. I guess the aroids are really used to living off of very little light in the rainforest. But I agree, ALWAYS use dying or half-dead leaves for the leaf litter. It really keeps the nutrients in the soil and makes everything look super natural. Thanks for the input!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

This terrarium is no longer a Peruvian-exclusive setup. I added a couple rare Ecuadorian (as far as the data shows right now they are endemic to southern Ecuador) gesneriads from JoshH. Added Drymonia ecuadorensis "Red Elegans" and Drymonia sp. GRE9769. You can see them on the right. The GRE9769 is the one furthest to the right.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your tank is very nice for layout and plants. But I think you need some neos. My imitator love bromeliads! You can choose some neoregelia that comes from the biotope (maybe neo Narciss). Greetings


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Your tank is very nice for layout and plants. But I think you need some neos. My imitator love bromeliads! You can choose some neoregelia that comes from the biotope (maybe neo Narciss). Greetings


Thank you! I've wanted to get Neoregelia tarapotoensis but at this point this terrarium is too full for any bromeliads. Glad you like it!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Put broms. Frogs will thank you, believe me!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lots of growth on the Drymonia and a lot on the Cissus amazonica as well. My Microgramma tecta is starting to grow as well. Added Dichaea ancoraelabia and Pleurothallis acestrophylla. Unfortunately all the others were too big to add anywhere in the viv currently. Unfortunately the frogs haven't been laying. I believe it's just too hot for them. They can't get in the mood. It's around 80 in there everyday. Darn summer heat.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Even in my vivs are 80F today, but pums singing at full blast. Unfortunately I missed the last orchid in past days: Aerides (Sedirea) japonica. What a pity! But no more orchids, only frogs in my vivs.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Even in my vivs are 80F today, but pums singing at full blast. Unfortunately I missed the last orchid in past days: Aerides (Sedirea) japonica. What a pity! But no more orchids, only frogs in my vivs.


Oh my imitators are singing constantly but I haven't been finding any eggs which is a bummer. Hopefully they'll at least produce a little


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

No full tank shots for now because I just discovered I won't be able to bring my terrarium and frogs to the new place I'm moving into for college so I've added a lot of potted stuff to grow for sale later. I'll have to sell the frogs and let my parents care for my plants since I can't bring the set up with me *shiver*.


Mushrooms by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


Elaphoglossum peltatum by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


Diversity by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

So I gave back the tadpoles and the parents to their owner and 15 minutes after he left my house I found this under a Philo leaf.


Test tube baby by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

AWESOME! What camera and lens are you using?? I really want to get something to take these close up shots with...


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nismo95 said:


> AWESOME! What camera and lens are you using?? I really want to get something to take these close up shots with...


It's an olddddddd Sigma 90mm f/2.8 macro lens with a teleconverter on a Nikon D5100. The picture quality is much better when there's more light. I had the ISO up pretty high and my hands were a little shakey. I highly recommend browsing ebay for old macro MF lenses. Great deals. This cost me about $90. A little high but I feel like it was a good investment.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> It's an olddddddd Sigma 90mm f/2.8 macro lens with a teleconverter on a Nikon D5100. The picture quality is much better when there's more light. I had the ISO up pretty high and my hands were a little shakey. I highly recommend browsing ebay for old macro MF lenses. Great deals. This cost me about $90. A little high but I feel like it was a good investment.


I don't even have a camera to shoot with lol! My brother in law let me use his rebel txi today. 10.1mp with a 18-55mm lens.. I know little about cameras sadly lol


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nismo95 said:


> I don't even have a camera to shoot with lol! My brother in law let me use his rebel txi today. 10.1mp with a 18-55mm lens.. I know little about cameras sadly lol


Messing around with others' cameras is a good way to start. I highly recommend the Panasonic Lumix point-and-shoots. I've have good experiences with those. I'm sure there are others that people recommend more highly but I've only had experience with the Lumix point-and-shoots and the Nikon DSLRs


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sadface. Woke up in the morning and the egg was black and rotten. Guess the poor guy got roasted in this heat.


----------



## AlexMak (Nov 7, 2014)

This was a beautiful viv! To bad he had to sell it.


----------

